# Deep Tracks - The Clash - "The Clash" - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

View attachment 105806


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the artist in question.

Please *choose up to eight selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Clash - "_The Clash_" - (1979 US Version)

""The Clash" is the debut studio album by English punk rock band the Clash. It was released on 8 April 1977 through CBS Records. It is widely celebrated as one of the greatest punk albums of all time.

In the United States, the Clash's debut studio album was released one year after "Give 'Em Enough Rope", making it was their second release in the US. CBS in America had decided that the album was 'not radio friendly', so it was initially only available in the States during 1977-1978 as an import, and as such became the best-selling import of the year, shifting over 100,000 copies.

In July 1979, Epic released a modified version of the album for the United States market. This version replaced four songs from the original version with five non-album singles and B-sides, some of which were recorded and released after the Clash's second studio album, "Give 'Em Enough Rope" (1978). It also used the re-recorded single version of "White Riot", rather than the original take featured on the UK version.

Omitted from the US version were the following tracks: 
"Deny"
"Cheat"
"Protex Blue"
"48 Hours"
"White Riot" (original version)

Added were the following tracks: 
"Clash City Rockers" - Initially released as a single (A-side) in the UK in February 1978 
"Complete Control" - Initially released as a single (A-side) in the UK in September 1977 
"White Riot" (re-recorded version) - Initially released as a single (A-side) in the UK in March 1977 
"(White Man) In Hammersmith Palais" - Initially released as a single (A-side) in the UK in June 1978 
"I Fought the Law" - Initially released as a track on the Clash EP The Cost of Living in the UK in May 1979 
"Jail Guitar Doors" - Initially released as the B-side to "Clash City Rockers" in the UK in February 1978

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

"Clash City Rockers" -






"I'm So Bored With The USA" -






"Remote Control" -






"Complete Control" -






"White Riot" -






(White Man) In Hammersmith Palais -






"London's Burning" -






"I Fought The Law" -






"Janie Jones" -






"Career Opportunities" -






"What's My Name" -






"Hate and War" -






"Police and Thieves" -






"Jail Guitar Doors" -






"Garageland" -


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I like the US version better than the UK version. Clash City Rockers is great 3 chord rock. Like in the favourite singers thread, Joe Strummer is one of mine. He had great personality in his singing. White Man in Hammersmith Palais is a great example.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Being English I was always used to the original version - the non-album singles were easily available anyway back in the vinyl era. These days it still makes more sense to buy the UK version because the singles are all available on numerous compilations whereas the album tracks dropped for the US edition aren't.

P.S. - the doorway in Camden shown on the front cover is still there but last time I visited the building it was some kind of arts workshop.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm one of the 100,000 people who bought the UK version and like you that is the one that I know best and I also remember purchasing each single and EP as they were released but I had to make a decision as to which version to choose for the poll and went with the US. 

The polls that I create are not only intended for those who are familiar with the work but are also intended to perhaps pique someone's interest. I make a point of adding the tunes to the polls both as a way to help people reconnect with music that is often 3 to 4 decades past its release and also in the (probably vain) hope that perhaps someone unfamiliar with the music may actually click on some of the tunes and will find out what they've been missing out on for the past 40 years.


----------

